# CIS Degree... Worth anything?



## Exo

As the title states, I am wondering if a Computer Science-- Computer Information Systems degree is worth getting. 

I have been in Computer Science school for awhile, and can finish up quickly by going the CIS option.  Is it more restrictive to do so and what type of jobs are out there for a CIS degree?

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Exo


----------



## HazzaHnoob

What are the other options?


----------



## Exo

HazzaHnoob said:


> What are the other options?



Can just finish out the CS degree or swap to CIS and finish with a couple of classes.  Other options are the programming focus, but it takes as long as the complete CS degree.

Other option is to transfer into Electrical Eng. but that will add more time than anything to the schooling.


----------



## 7angofragger

CIS is a good start. Biggest thing in our field is getting either a Bachelors degree, or just getting out there and get experience. I'm almost at my 3rd year as a Network Engineering, and I don't have any degrees.


----------



## Exo

7angofragger said:


> CIS is a good start. Biggest thing in our field is getting either a Bachelors degree, or just getting out there and get experience. I'm almost at my 3rd year as a Network Engineering, and I don't have any degrees.



This would be a Bachelors degree.. and I have some experience already with a business I owned.. I can't find a job anywhere that will accept experience instead of a degree.

In sales now at a large company and I would like to stay with the company and just move to the IT department.... but there again, they will not accept experience over the degree.


----------



## 7angofragger

Well a lot of it is hit or miss. But I can tell you this, I have met a lot of people with degrees, and I am very unimpressed with their knowledge. If you know your stuff, It may be worth the time to get a few CompTIA/MCP certifications. That can help get your foot in the door.

But going to college is never a bad idea (as long as you can afford it )


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Management Information Systems, Computer Science Information Technology, Information Technology, and Computer Engineering are all good majors to go into.


----------



## Exo

CIS seems to be a cross between MIS, CS, and Programming.


Seemed like a good Idea at the time, but I dont see that many jobs that CIS would qualify for... Guess I am wondering if they would consider it a CS degree....

According to the college I attend, It is a Computer Science degree with an option in Information Systems.

Class wise, I take C++, C# and a few other programming languages... Marketing classes and Management classes.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Exo said:


> CIS seems to be a cross between MIS, CS, and Programming.
> 
> 
> Seemed like a good Idea at the time, but I dont see that many jobs that CIS would qualify for... Guess I am wondering if they would consider it a CS degree....
> 
> According to the college I attend, It is a Computer Science degree with an option in Information Systems.
> 
> Class wise, I take C++, C# and a few other programming languages... Marketing classes and Management classes.



CIS would qualify for about the same as Computer Science. I hated programming with a passion so I went MIS so that I could work in business environments managing I.T. Departments. At the TTU I.T. department I had two bosses. One had a CS degree, the other had a MIS degree. It all depends on what exactly you are wanting to do out of school. Whenever I go back to finish my remaining 3 years I'm going straight CE/EE double major. Stupid amounts of money and job security, but ridiculous math. If I went outside of the engineering field I would fall back to MIS or CIT.


----------



## 7angofragger

Biggest thing is just finding what you want to do. If you are a more hands on hardware type guy, you would want to go more into Network Administration.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

7angofragger said:


> Biggest thing is just finding what you want to do. If you are a more hands on hardware type guy, you would want to go more into Network Administration.



If you want to watch T.V all day just do what this guy does  

<3 7ango


----------



## Exo

JasonJohnston09 said:


> If you want to watch T.V all day just do what this guy does
> 
> <3 7ango



LOL.. 

Well I actually enjoy programming.. I build apps on the side some now.  Math doesnt scare me too much as Ive already completed CAL II.

Ive been in management for over 10 years and owned a business... But it has always been in retail. (commission based)

Im ready for a change and something steady... NO more commission as the main source of pay.

The company I work for now has a large IT department and covers several states.  Would like to move into that field somehow but wasnt sure if CIS is considered as good as CS or CE/EE.


----------



## 7angofragger

CIS would be fine for doing that. CIS wouldn't help much if you wanted to be a Network/Desktop Technician or Database Administrator.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Exo said:


> LOL..
> 
> Well I actually enjoy programming.. I build apps on the side some now.  Math doesnt scare me too much as Ive already completed CAL II.
> 
> Ive been in management for over 10 years and owned a business... But it has always been in retail. (commission based)
> 
> Im ready for a change and something steady... NO more commission as the main source of pay.
> 
> The company I work for now has a large IT department and covers several states.  Would like to move into that field somehow but wasnt sure if CIS is considered as good as CS or CE/EE.



CE/EE is a different monster on it's own. The possibilities with a major in either of those are basically endless.


----------



## Exo

JasonJohnston09 said:


> CE/EE is a different monster on it's own. The possibilities with a major in either of those are basically endless.



Yeah.. and with the company I am with... EE is considered King. (With a Power Utility Company)

They intermingle some IT dept things with EE but to move into High Management, EE is the best way.  I have been told that I can Double Major in CS/ EE easily... not sure about that though.


----------



## ScottALot

CIS... haven't heard of a CIS from any major schools. What school are you looking to get it from?

I'm not doubting the integrity of the degree, but I've heard terrible stories about degrees offered by the U of Phoenix, Devry, and others that sound very promising and very applicable, but are complete scams.


----------



## diduknowthat

It can never hurt to have a bachelor's degree. If you're on track for getting it then I'd say don't get lazy, see it through.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Information Systems is pretty much the same thing as CS at my school, except you take some networking and business courses instead of taking straight programming and calculus. 

I started as a CS major, then changed to IS, and now English.. haha


----------



## claptonman

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Information Systems is pretty much the same thing as CS at my school, except you take some networking and business courses instead of taking straight programming and calculus.
> 
> I started as a CS major, then changed to IS, and now English.. haha



Exactly how my school does it. I was going to do computer science, until I talked to a professor about it, and there's a lot of calc and math, which is not for me.

Just be weary of accounting if you go this course. Only class I struggle with in business.


----------



## zombine210

ScottALot said:


> CIS... haven't heard of a CIS from any major schools. What school are you looking to get it from?
> 
> I'm not doubting the integrity of the degree, but I've heard terrible stories about degrees offered by the U of Phoenix, Devry, and others that sound very promising and very applicable, but are complete scams.



you can get a very nice technical job with one of those trade school degrees, but it will only go so far. i completed an AAS from one of those and it landed me nowhere. but some of my classmates did find good jobs, until they went bust. ymmv

i'm now going to a state university for a bachelor's and my employer really likes that.

if i could do it over, i would have done what i'm doing now, 2yr college + 2yr uni. except it's taking me over 10yrs to complete now because i'm working full time and i skipped some semesters due to finances


----------



## Danda

Im doing Computer Science and Microsoft networking, I hate actual networking with a passion, as well as Programming. There's a huge market for CIS, but people with CIS degrees are 'A dime a dozen' from what I have been told.

Just gotta stick yourself out there amongst other competitors out there.


----------



## moises.kline

With information technology becoming a part and parcel of every business and organization, computers is a field with immense growth potential in the coming years and a CIS degree will certainly be useful for you and has good job prospects. If you complete your CIS, you can get a job as a database administrator, software developer, systems analyst/programmer, applications programmer, to name a few. I’ve heard that California College of San Diego has some great career-oriented programs in Computer Science. The college has been accredited by the Accrediting Commission of Career Schools and Colleges. Before you apply, check out all the details like faculty, campus facilities, and complaints about California College San Diego.


----------

